# 85 Vintage bicycles posted for sale



## Jim Barnard (Feb 19, 2021)

facebook.com/Greenwallvintagebicycles

I need to sell about 25 of my 85 bikes. Bikes are posted with pricing based on how much I like them. Delivery or meet up preferred  (100 miles around New London) after payment is made. Shipping is an option when I can find bike boxes.

I will be posting pics of bikes sold in the past as well as other items of bicycle interest. Scroll down for the 70 bikes listed so far. Please Like, follow and share.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 19, 2021)

Just an FYI- A LOT of members here are not on FB........... Wanna sell- list here or in the classifieds


----------



## dasberger (Feb 19, 2021)

Mad Mike said:


> Just an FYI- A LOT of members here are not on FB........... Wanna sell- list here or in the classifieds



Just Click Link....
www.facebook.com/greenwallvintagebicycles


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 19, 2021)

I will second that observation! My wife does FaceBook and she could probably show me the goods, but I would rather see the bikes listed here on The Cabe.


----------



## spleeft (Feb 19, 2021)

Not on FB also, and at work. I get the red hand of doom clicking on that link while at work.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I never imagined FB would be a problem.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2021)

Jim Barnard said:


> Thanks for the input. I never imagined FB would be a problem.



It is if you are not logged in or a member of Facebook.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yep I'm not a FB user either. You need to either move your ad to the Ebay/CL/FB or post price and pics in this section. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 19, 2021)

FB sucks.   Lots of reasons.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 19, 2021)

Not member either. Can't look at photos.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't have an acct but if you click link and click not now when login pops up it goes away and you can scroll all the bikes....  Nice bikes BTW


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I don't have an acct but if you click link and click not now when login pops up it goes away and you can scroll all the bikes....  Nice bikes BTW



Might be but in this section we should see pic, price, location. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm not on FB because I'm an adult.


----------



## jammer (Feb 20, 2021)

If you ever see me have a facebook account your allowed to punch me right in the face


----------



## Sayitsimple (Feb 20, 2021)

this post is stupid either put on here or don't mention


----------



## valley vintage bicycles (Feb 20, 2021)

any monark super deluxe model


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 20, 2021)

Mad Mike said:


> Just an FYI- A LOT of members here are not on FB........... Wanna sell- list here or in the classifieds



Thanks Mike, My thought was to find a place where I could put the collection with prices, pics and descriptions for all 85 bikes. I did not want to deal with needing to relist or bump the postings as I expect the to be a multi year sale. I could simply repost the link when it got stale. It seemed a nice solution.

I have been exposed to many jerks on facebook, but marketplace is a good place to find bikes and many people are pretty nice. I have always liked this site and I spent two weeks getting the bikes listed on GWVB before I posted the link here. I guess I should not be offended by posts 13, 14 & 15, but I am.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 20, 2021)

valley vintage bicycles said:


> any monark super deluxe model



I am sorry, but no.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 20, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I don't have an acct but if you click link and click not now when login pops up it goes away and you can scroll all the bikes....  Nice bikes BTW



Thank you


----------

